# Hitting the AuSable last week of July.



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Just like last year I will be heading up to do some fishing. Will be staying inbetween Loud dam and Five channels dam for a weekend. Not looking for anyones spots just some general Info. Was thinking of trying Foote dam for some early kings? And night fishing from either Mio dam down to Alcona dam or from Alcona dam down to Loud dam. I do not have a boat and with be fishing from shore just walking in off of any road that crosses the river. For the night fishing I was planning to use dark inline spinners in black or brown targeting browns. Last year I did well on bass and pike at night bellow Five channels dam. But I can catch both thos species well where I live. Looking for something different.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The only early kings will be off the pier, and the north is much better than the south. Forget the river for salmon at that time.....


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Multi,Just a heads up, the last weekend in July is the Ausable River Marathon.River will be busy. If it gets to busy come to Grayling and check it out,lots of fun. Later Moonphase


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

moonphase said:


> Hey Multi,Just a heads up, the last weekend in July is the Ausable River Marathon.River will be busy. If it gets to busy come to Grayling and check it out,lots of fun. Later Moonphase


 So in other words Night fishing for browns it is.  Thanks Ausable Steelhead. And Last year at this time I seen a few ladies floating down river in some tubes . But I dont go on vacation not to fish. I may just tell the group I am not going and try to come up next year and try out the night bite with my spinners during the Hex hatch.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If your going for a week, you should be fine. Both below Mio and below Alcona are both good. Alot of restrictions below Mio in the holy water. Best bet would be to hit up one of the canoe rentals. Many drop off at Mckinley bridge and you can pull out at 4001 just above Alcona pond, or go all the way across lake to dam(which is quite the paddle, especially in wavy conditions) Try to fish as early as possible to beat the heavy canoe traffic, or fish late. Between Mckinley and 4001 try grasshoppers. Below Alcona drag some worms behind splitshot behind canoe.


----------

